# LaMancha with Severly Swollen Face and Neck



## LaManchaCharm (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a LaMancha in milk, kids were born in July, I milk her twice a day, she gets a special premixed grain for lactating does, and grazes in a pasture with lots of acorns. Yesterday morning I opened her pin and her cheeks, jaw, and neck were swollen so big she could hardly bleat. I have given her 3 doses of children's Benadryl at the adult recommended dosage and now the swelling has fallen to her chest. 

First thought it was a sting but couldn't find a stinger. Then questioned bottle jaw but it's just a lot of swelling in other places than her face. Now I'm wondering if it is an allergic reaction to acorns or possibly the leaves. I have only had her and her twin wethers for 2 months. They are the only animals in the pasture, but this pasture was also used by the previous owner for there goats? 

Any ideas? I started her on a lactating de-former this afternoon but her appetite is low so she didn't eat the whole serving... Can we still consume her milk? Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 15, 2015)

I would not use the milk at this time but a vet call asap is probably in order. With the amount of swelling she is already exhibiting difficulty eating next could be the airway.

Vet may use anti-inflammatory injection so you may want to stop the Benadryl til you can consult at least via phone til you can get her out or vet in.

Does she have a temperature?
What do the inside of the lower eyelids look like? Color?
Is she walking and acting normal otherwise?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 15, 2015)

Is it possible that she was bitten by a snake?  I don't know where you live but acorns and the dry grass in your picture makes me think of rattlesnake country.

My goats LOVE acorns, but I guess yours could be allergic to them, but it wouldn't be my first guess.


----------



## LaManchaCharm (Oct 16, 2015)

I haven't checked her internal temperature but her swollen areas were warm to the touch so I was guessing she was to high. What is her best way to take her internal temperature?

I checked her eyelids yesterday and they were a light pink. I'm sorry to say I don't know what she is normally. These are my first.

She was acting more normal yesterday. On Wednesday she ignored me and would walk away from me.

I thought of snake bite but I just can't find any puncher marks...? She also loves acorns and they don't have any next to there night pin and I noticed there were reminisce of some in there pin yesterday so it made me think she could have vomited them up. 

Unfortunately I'm not in a situation where I can afford a vet visit right now. Can I get an anti-inflammatory shot from a feed store? I've seen penicillin??

Thank you so much for your advice. I will update with a picture when I get some day light.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 16, 2015)

Peniciilin is not an anti-inflammatory.  You will not be able to get that from a feed store.
Internal temp is taken with a thermometer rectally.

Pull up the FAMACHA score card - of course the colors will be slightly off because of the images being on the screen but it may give you an idea of what the appropriate eye color should be.

At least get a fecal sample in to a vet.

How long have you had the goat? How old is she? How long in milk?

Parasites can cause this as well as the body cavity issues. If this is due to high wormload you must understand that if the parasite is the barberpole (Haemonchus contortus) these are bloodsuckers.  Females may lay over 10,000 eggs a day.* A single barberpole *can suck up to 0.05 ml of blood per day. One thousand barber pole worm larvae can suck up to 50 ml of blood per day.

IMO the worst thing you can do is throw the kitchen sink at a goat. Some level of diagnostic evaluation is necessary.
IMO start with 
-eyelid check using FAMACHA
-Take temperature
-take fecal to vet

How is her breathing?


----------



## LaManchaCharm (Oct 16, 2015)

I have had her two months. She is three years old. I started her on de-wormer last night and found the first signs of diarrhea this morning. Her swelling went down drastically last night. She had her kids at the end of July. Her breathing was a little labored the first day but I think the reduction in swelling is helping. She had a lot of mucus the first day and it has completely ceased today. She ate more of her grain this morning. I will be calling the vet today to see what they can do for me... I found more acorn shells in her pin this morning.

Her milk depleted for the first two days but has come back with the reduction of swelling probably just bc she is able to eat. Do goats ever have problems with eating/swallowing alfalfa cubes? Possibly she swallowed a big one?


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 17, 2015)

how is your doe doing?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 23, 2015)

How is she?  When you say mucus, do you mean she is congested?  I am glad you are getting a vet involved.  It could be parasites, poisoning, illness and with the range of symptoms, it is hard to guess which.  I hope all is well with her.  Give us an update when you can.


----------

